# Other Uses for WD-40... Not just for stubborn nuts and bolts, or noisy hinges....



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

... But it has a few other ways of helping you out... and here it is...

34 Other Uses for WD40... Have a gander...


----------



## Chet (Oct 26, 2020)

My long deceased auto mechanic used it on a bad knee and swore by it.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 26, 2020)

Gonna try some of these. Thank you!   I'm especially interested in seeing how well it removes super glue from skin.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 26, 2020)

WD-40 has dozens of worthwhile uses.  It may be the best general purpose lubricant ever developed.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 26, 2020)

I love the stuff. I just used it on my floor to remove the glue that came off the bottom of my dining room chairs when the felt pad slipped. It did a beautiful job.
I also use it to get the residue off jars after I've removed the label. 
My family knows how much I love WD 40 that my cousin gave me a can for a Christmas present. He though that was funny but it was the best gift I got that year.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 29, 2020)

I couldn't get into my apt last week,turned the key nothing worked
One of the cleaning people in my apt building use  WD 40 on my key and in the keyhole,worked perfectly


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 30, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> I couldn't get into my apt last week,turned the key nothing worked
> One of the cleaning people in my apt building use  WD 40 on my key and in the keyhole,worked perfectly



I recently had to do the same thing for my front door.   So thankful it worked and I didn't have to replace the knob!


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2020)

Yesterday, I sealed some leaks under a door with "Flex Tape."  That stuff is really sticky & has a coating of glue.  The tools I used to cut it were coated with the glue &  WD 40 did a great job of cleaning them.  I sprayed it on the blades & let it sit for a couple of hours, then the glue wiped right off.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2020)

I tried it yesterday on my toilet ring. Doesn’t work. I scrubbed hard too. Just a little came off...


----------

